# Higher powered emtbs coming to the EU?



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

This seems to indicate that emtbs over the current 250w/15.5mph limit can now be sold as ebikes as long as they are labeled for offroad use. Instead of seeing EU compliant bikes here, will we now start to see US compliant 750w/20mph or higher there?

New Whitepaper: E-MTBs Excluded from Type-Approval


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

The irony is that emotorbikes are on the precipice of being legislated out of the dirt in some places in the EU.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you realize how many times people look at my bulky ebike build, with controller ontop of the back rack, wires everywhere under the seat, then wrapped around the top tube to go to the handle bar, then the rear 3000W hub motor that is huge, not even 1/3 covered by a basket where my batteries are, and the other side wide open?

Hardly ever, the only time is when it looks like I am riding differently then a normal bicyclist. Meaning me feet are off the pedals yet I am motoring up a steep 10% hill at a good speed.

I ride a lot, and I watch people. Sure direct drive is silent, but the drag is there. Geared motors people can hear you coming up from behind.

So you got pannier bags on both sides covering the hub motor really well, hide the wires better, camoflauge the open controller.

Do you think any city authority donut eating figure is going to know my bike is an ebike? NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unless I am doing stupid things, like wheelies, speeding, pissing people off, scaring people and their dogs and their children. Just dont stick out.

I never understood why the EU crowd and some NA crowd are concerned about local laws. I never understood that.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

matt4x4 said:


> Do you think any city authority donut eating figure is going to know my bike is an ebike? NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Never say Never.....

In general yes, if 100% of eBike riders stuck to 250w pedal assist bikes and behaved like good citizens on the trails most enforcement would not care, and they would have no reason to care.

The problem each area will be facing is the percentage that cause problems. No one can predict how things will actually turn out in the long run, we all just have to wait and see.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Tesla makes the faster production car in the world and its electric. Having been into RC cars/planes/helicopter and battery technology, its amazing how fast an electric vehicle can be. Even if it doesn't have a throttle but assists with 7500 watts of power by pushing on the pedals it will be just as fast or faster than a gas moto. I'll sell my triumph and get an electric motorcycle when the time comes. It should be maintenance free and always ready to ride. Sea otter had some crazy electric motorcycle mountain bikes. Complete with easy to remove limiters so they where legal to sell.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

The thing with 250W is whatever number they give, its meaningless. There needs to be an RPM attached to it. 

Its an anology that Justin Le at ebikes talked about in one of his videos. One of them is say me Matt is casually walking say I spit out 100W, then I am late for work, so I spit out 175W, now a bear is chasing me so now I am spitting out 500W. 

Also 250W for a 300lb person is really lame. But for an 80 lb rider it may be great. The laws need to up to date and exactly like motor vehicles. You got 800HP lambo's that are legal along with 80HP shitboxes. 

I still say who cares if its 250W or 500W, it aint like they gunna stop me. I use 3000W hub motor laced into a 20" moto rim for greater torque so I can climb hills. I have NEVER seen a cop enforce anything, even with gasser bicycles. The donut eating pigs are slightly amused and carry onto the donut shop.

Again buy your 1000W motor, slap a 250W holographic sticker on the motor, maybe even stamp in a 250W marking. And USE YOUR COMMON SENSE!




alex - Electric power is instant power, there is no power curve and yes electrics beat out dragsters every time.


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

Harryman said:


> This seems to indicate that emtbs over the current 250w/15.5mph limit can now be sold as ebikes as long as they are labeled for offroad use. Instead of seeing EU compliant bikes here, will we now start to see US compliant 750w/20mph or higher there?
> 
> New Whitepaper: E-MTBs Excluded from Type-Approval


Basically that's how things have been "forever". Anything can be sold and you can ride whatever you want with the land owner's permission. If it's bicycles only, then you have to stick with the max 250W and pedal assist.


----------

